# Applying for 223311 request for sample reference letters



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi all, 

Requesting seniors forum members to please help me getting a sample reference letter for 223311 I wish to apply to vetassess for training and development professional. 

Regards 

Deepak


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Requesting seniors forum members to please help me getting a sample reference letter for 223311 I wish to apply to vetassess for training and development professional.
> 
> ...


*Hello Deepak,*

*You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.*

It is important to submit "Statement of Service/Reference Letters" with *full contact details *(E-mail, phone, address) of your employer on an official letterhead and Employment Payslip History *as evidence for all periods of employment specified in your claim for points.
*
*The Statement of Service/Reference Letter must include the following details:*

The full name and address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, email and website addresses the name and position of your direct superior and a contact number for them details of 
the exact period of employment including:

• whether permanent or temporary
• whether full-time or part-time
• position(s) held - positions should not be described by generic titles (for example, research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)
• the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned

You will also need to provide additional proof of employment such as Employment Contract, Payslip History, Tax Statements and Bank Statements showing salary deposits.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

icriding said:


> Hello Deepak,
> 
> You need to upload documents which support your EOI/visa claims.
> 
> ...


Dear Sir, 

I will address you as Sir because when it come to Australian Migration guidance, I think you are sea of knowledge. 

I have been helped by snarayan also still for of sake being double sure I wish to seek your guidance. 

I have appointment letter, salary slips, confirmation letter, promotions letters, salary credited in savings account. 

I work in PSU insurance company, age 30 ielts 6 all over and have been working for my employer since past 7 years. 

It's against the company policies to issue reference letters on letter head of the company. 

I work as a Deputy Manager Operations having majority of duties of Training and Development Professional.. 

I have convinced my line manager to get me a statutory declaration which he has agreed to. 

Please do let me know is there anything which you think I miss out for getting a positive assessment from vetassess.. 

Please guide


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> I will address you as Sir because when it come to Australian Migration guidance, I think you are sea of knowledge.
> 
> ...


*Hello DEEPSLOGIN,*

You will need to specify the reason as to why you are unable to provide a reference letter from your employer in your statutory declaration.

You will also need to provide additional proof of employment such as employment contract, payslips, letters, bank statements showing salary deposits.

You can find out more about statutory declarations at Statutory declarations | Attorney-General's Department

*The Statutory Declaration – must include the following details:*

The full name and address of the company and any telephone, fax numbers, email and website addresses the name and position of your direct superior and a contact number for them details of the exact period of employment including:

• whether permanent or temporary
• whether full-time or part-time
• position(s) held - positions should not be described by generic titles (for example, research officer, public servant) but according to the nature of the duties undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk)
• the main five (5) duties undertaken, and the salary earned
• The reason why you cannot obtain a statement from the employer.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

icriding said:


> Hello DEEPSLOGIN,
> 
> You will need to specify the reason as to why you are unable to provide a reference letter from your employer in your statutory declaration.
> 
> ...


Sir, 

I do have that.. 

Seek your opinion with all of above documents with me, do you think documents are good to go with for a positive assessment?


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Sir,
> 
> I do have that..
> 
> Seek your opinion with all of above documents with me, do you think documents are good to go with for a positive assessment?



*Hello DEEPSLOGIN,*

*I have appointment letter, salary slips, confirmation letter, promotions letters, salary credited in savings account.
*

_*I work in PSU insurance company, age 30 ielts 6 all over and have been working for my employer since past 7 years.
*_

*It's against the company policies to issue reference letters on letter head of the company. I work as a Deputy Manager Operations having majority of duties of Training and Development Professional. I have convinced my line manager to get me a statutory declaration which he has agreed to.
*
*
Above mentioned documents should be fine. All the best! 

Icriding*


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

icriding said:


> Hello DEEPSLOGIN,
> 
> I have appointment letter, salary slips, confirmation letter, promotions letters, salary credited in savings account.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sir


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Deepak,

Nice to see another Training & Development professional aspiring to apply.

When I was applying for my Vetassess, I sent the below documents (photocopies notarized)

1. JD on company letter head
2. Offer Letters and relieving letters from all previous companies
3. 3 months salary slip from current employer
4. 2 passport sze photographs (also notarized)
5. CV (only job related)
6. Transcripts and Graduation certificate

Hope this helps.

Earl


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

earldro said:


> 4. 2 passport sze photographs (also notarized)
> 
> Earl


Were these photos stuck to a paper or any particular form?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

earldro said:


> Hi Deepak,
> 
> Nice to see another Training & Development professional aspiring to apply.
> 
> ...


Hi Earl, 

I am going to apply with statutory declaration as the company which I am working for doesn't issue reference letters on letter head. 

That's really playing on. My mind as my designation reads deputy manager Operations and I am involved in training and development of personnel in Operations Department. 

If your could send me a sample reference letter from employer enlisting the duties and responsibilities undertaken & resume that will be of great help.

Regards 

Deepak


----------



## laurinoz (Mar 18, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Were these photos stuck to a paper or any particular form?


Sunnyboi,
Your passport photos can be clipped (with a paper-clip) to your file, but not stappled. I have attached them to the application form itself.


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Hi Earl,
> 
> I am going to apply with statutory declaration as the company which I am working for doesn't issue reference letters on letter head.
> 
> ...


Deepak,

You can use the informationmentioned in the below link, dont use it word for word, but it can be used as a reference to what you do as part of your role.

1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006

Hope this helps,

Earl


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

earldro said:


> Deepak,
> 
> You can use the informationmentioned in the below link, dont use it word for word, but it can be used as a reference to what you do as part of your role.
> 
> ...


Thanks Earl


----------



## sairavi (Sep 30, 2013)

Earl, am also planning to apply with 223311, have you started working in australia. please do update reg learning consultant job market with compensation info.


----------



## deeps03 (Jun 6, 2015)

earldro said:


> Hi Deepak,
> 
> Nice to see another Training & Development professional aspiring to apply.
> 
> ...


Hi Earl,
I am a T&D professional and applying for skill assessment to Vetassess
I have the below documents 

1. Offer letters, Appointment letters, promotion letters 
2. 3 months payslip from current employer and bank statements showing sal credits
3. Educations proofs and transcripts, graduation degree and Masters degree
4. My annual bonus letters
5. CV
6. experience letter from previous company
7. reference letters can be obtained (no issues on that front)
8. my designation has Training mentioned.. 
9. my current designation is Senior Manager - Content Development (within L&D team)

I do not have Job description document on company letter head. Would that be ok?
Also - i joined the training function since May'07 and was there till Nov'11
Post this i took a break for studying MBA 
I started to work again in March of 2013 till date..
Should i declare by MBA degree or not?

Await your revert at the earliest


----------

